# Passing score



## PE blues (Feb 7, 2013)

I have been consistently getting 70-80% in the NCEES and Complex imaginary in the first round of working out the exams.

Is it score any good?


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Feb 7, 2013)

Any one can correct me if im wrong but in the real exam i think that to pass you need more or very little minus 60% to pass. CI problems are easier than the real exam.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 7, 2013)

PE, for a first round that's not bad, but you should be able to do the CI and NCEES practice tests at 90-95% and complete the whole test in under 4 hours to be where you want to be for the test...I created a binder broken down by section of the test and filled it with formulas and information that I used during my practice tests. It makes it much easier to get to the information during the test, I had to open other books for a few problems, but I mostly used my binder. I believe the cut score is closer to 70%, but I would shoot for a much higher score, closer to 90-95% on the test. You don't want to have to do it multiple times...


----------



## nasir (Feb 15, 2013)

I think passing score is 65% and above. I get 58% and still failed. when i get my score and look at my peers, my approximate was they were between 62% - 65%... So now i am shooting for 80%....


----------



## Zack J. (Feb 15, 2013)

to get a passing score you need to get roughly 47-50 out of 80 questions correct.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 19, 2013)

Zack, I think it is higher than that, probably between 52-54 range, but I wouldn't try to get the bare minimum score...I scored a 48 last spring, should have done better, but things happen. I know last fall I scored at least 85-90% on my test, maybe higher. I had no doubt that I passed. It just takes time and effort, don't sell yourself short, put the time in, take the sample tests over and over until you get it down...


----------



## Zack J. (Feb 19, 2013)

I've taken the test the past two times. I've got 67 and 66%. The first test I got 46 right and the second I got 47 right. Essentially it is based on the number of problems they throw out. If you get 50+ right on the test you should receive a passing score.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Feb 20, 2013)

Zack J. said:


> I've taken the test the past two times. I've got 67 and 66%. The first test I got 46 right and the second I got 47 right. Essentially it is based on the number of problems they throw out. If you get 50+ right on the test you should receive a passing score.




I'm curious what you mean by "number of problems they throw out". Has ncees ever said that they "throw out" problems? I understand they review them and if more than one answer applies they give credit on a question for multiple answers, but I don't see how that affects the passing score.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 20, 2013)

We all know the cut score is determined by getting the intern hammered, blindfolding him, and having him throw a dart at a bunch of numbers on the wall. There's science to back that up.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 20, 2013)

Zach, I guess I don't understand how you figure you got 66% and 67% right when you scored a 46 and a 47 on the test? Either way your just not quite over the hump...what is your study routine, how are you working toward passing this test?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 20, 2013)

VT I thought it was [email protected] bingo...map out a cut score grid on a horse pin and the first grid space it dumps on is the cut score...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 20, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> We all know the cut score is determined by getting the intern hammered, blindfolding him, and having *him* throw a dart at a bunch of numbers on the wall. There's science to back that up.


Why does the intern have to be a him? I think that's discriminatory!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 20, 2013)

I have to agree RW, if I'm gonna take the time to get an intern smashed


----------



## Zack J. (Feb 21, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> Zach, I guess I don't understand how you figure you got 66% and 67% right when you scored a 46 and a 47 on the test? Either way your just not quite over the hump...what is your study routine, how are you working toward passing this test?




I got the percentages from when I looked at my status on whether I passed or failed on my state board. It's really not a percentage it's a score but I handled it as a percentage cause that's what grades are. I figured that if I got 47 right and got a 66 then multiplying 47*.66 would give me the total number of problems and then I could figure out what it took to get a 70 (which I'm assuming is passing). Since this number is not 80, I assume that they throw out or don't count certain problems. This is how I came up with my numbers that its about 50 problems right on the test to pass.

My study routine right now has been to review the previous sections of my School of PE binders and making notes about what I don't understand and want clarity about. I've been reading the Wildi book as well as Power System Analysis by Grainer and Stevenson. I also have been trying to take a CI practices test or Spin up test every weekend to work on problems. I've been trying to remove my stupid mistakes cause I know that on the last test they probably cost me passing the test.


----------

